# Albino pigeons



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So I know their eyesight can be weaker and can be harmed more easily by bright light. Is there anything else I should know? Do they have any other health problems or concerns?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Becky, Well there is not much written on Albino. In Axel Sell's book, "Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons" page 126, 127. The rare rectssive and not sex-sex-linked A lbinowith the symbol al. Albinos usu ally have neurological deficiencies which result in poor vision and movement problems. In connection with Albino we should mention the very rare pinkeyes dilute(pd). Thismutant is reseccive and not sex-linked. It causes dilution effects in the plumage and short down in the squabs and also sometimes vision problems. in combination with other traits which will cause a white plumagethe factor might be mistaken as Albino. .................................... *GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* Quinn in his book has this to say: Albino white (al), is produced by a resessive autosomal mutation from the wild type.Pigment cells are altered in early development in the neutral crest.Pigment cells develop and migerate, but the impact of the homozygous, al//al,albino gene is so great that these cells have no potential to produce melain granules. Several forms of albino are presently being studied in the pigeon..................................... GIBSON in his book "GENETICS of PIGEONS" Has this to say;The gene for albino(al)is a resessive that producesan all white bird with pink eyes.Sometimes the eyes may be more red than pink.These birds have white beaks, toe nails and pink feet............................................................. He also talks of another albino gene; The gene for HOMER ALBINO(al*H) is also a recessive that produces an all white bird with RED EyES that turn PEARL.Found in Homers and is apparently separate from albino.* GEORGE


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

I find this post intresting. I have not thought of an albino pigeon, I have seen may white pigeons.  

A white pigeon with pink eyes.  got any photos?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor movement sounds right too. This hen is a little "slow" as far as her reactions and how she goes about. But otherwise she does seem healthy. Just "special"  This is an albino Indian Fantail. Very pretty bird. The eyes look neat. I have pictures uploaded but Picasa isn't working right now so I can't get a link to the pics. I will post them when it comes back up.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Albinos aren't the only ones who sometimes have vision problems. I have a white(tangerine) ringneck dove who has difficulty telling wallpaper designs from perches etc and generally doesn't see well, and I've heard that others have seen this in some white birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never noticed any problems in my white pigeons or doves. Although I do have a dove with bulge eyes but I have yet to see anything wrong with it otherwise. Homozygous almond pigeons can have eye problems as well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Here she is. I took these right after I got them in the cage. So they were still kind of "stiff" and not used to the place. Although that didn't stop them from being all lovey dovey. They kept scooting up together trying to hide I guess, LOL.

Also, they dumped over their food and got it everywhere. So please excuse that. I need to clean it in general but that didn't make it any better, haha.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Becky that albino is neat. did it come from a line of recessive white? could they be linked in any way?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have no idea what it came from. I didn't breed it. I doubt they are linked but they're breeding for whites, and if an albino popped up, they'd probably put it back into the breeding program just because its white. So the gene stayed. Not that that's a bad thing really. She's different


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Ya know what i think?,... Its just red eye from the flash hehe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, the birds eyes are clearly red in real life  Although the flash did help it look more weird because it was dark outside.


----------

